# New fishbowl scape



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Started a new fishbowl scape. Opted for a DSM with 2 containers of eleocharis sp. mini from aquariumplants. Also won some sagg from a RAOK so I threw that in the back for a nice background. Not sure how it will take the DSM but we will see. Light is just a desk lamp 13W on ~10h/day


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh also that bulb off to the left side is a tiger lotus bulb. If it sprouts it will most likely outgrow the tank pretty quickly. Maybe I'll be able to train it to keep it small..we'll see! Wasn't sure if these could be dry-started or not (probably?) So I have another in that mason jar off to the side that's filled with water, also some sag and DHG in there as well for comparison sake


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Sounds exciting, do you plan on keeping any Shrimp or nano fish in the tank.


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Arrowsfishworld said:


> Sounds exciting, do you plan on keeping any Shrimp or nano fish in the tank.


Yupp! most likely going with a variety of rili shrimp. Won't be flooding for a little while, then I need to let the ammonia from the aquasoil run its course, my hope is to get some frogbit just before I flood and that'll help clear the ammonia and nitrite as this will be a filterless setup!


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

So the sagg wasn't liking being out of water which I knew would happen, however I gave the DHG enough time to take root and start sprouting some runners which was the reason for the dry start! So I flooded today! I am dosing metricide..today I dosed a few ml's to keep the carbon relatively high so the plants are better acclimated to submersed form. I have no doubt the sagg will like being back under water. The tiger lotus bulb seems to be doing okay.. a little mold/fungus that I kept scraping off. We will see if it sprouts now that it's submerged.

Ill keep you updated as the plants grow. I am going to be keeping track of ammonia as this is a filterless setup and when it seems safe for shrimp I will add a few.

Don't mind the cloudiness..this was right after flooding. Everything is settled nicely now and clear water!

*Main viewing angle:*









*Side angle:*









*Top Down:*


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

i want to make a mini scape just like this too. please keep us updated on how everything goes!

Bump: i want to make a mini scape just like this too. please keep us updated on how everything goes!


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

I definitely will! I'm excited for the tiger lotus to sprout..I want some red in there! Thinking about blue and red rili shrimp

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wakka987 (Nov 3, 2016)

Is that aqua soil you're using?


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

wakka987 said:


> Is that aqua soil you're using?


It is, yeah. I guess I should give full specs :nerd:

Tank: Random bowl I had sitting around from a terrarium, not sure of the exact size
Lighting: 13W 6500K CFL- On about 7 hrs/day due to recently flooding
Soil: aquasoil amazonia normal type
Plants: Eleocharis sp. mini, saggitaria and ludwigia repens (I think)
Ferts: dosing a small amt of metricide 14 every day and will start NPK + trace elements soon

I don't expect to be doing lots of big water changes..just top offs and small changes while it is new


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry for so many updates but I couldn't have the only pic of this thing being cloudy 0

Here is the tank _1 day after flooding_. Cloudiness has dissipated and I removed a few of the dead sagg leaves as well as some of the old dying hairgrass floaties (can never get them all ). Also the ludiwiga repens (_I'm pretty sure that's what that plant on the right side is someone confirm please!_) was growing insanely fast while emersed so I snipped and replanted some cuttings to fill it in a bit!










Enjoy!


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay so some updates..good and bad news

So the tank is going through its transition to submersed state. Some type of algae/fungus seems to have taken over can anyone identify what this is? It's on all of the plants as well as the glass. Seems to be mostly on the dying parts of the DHG, but the sagg is completely covered as well as the ludiwiga.

I started EI dosing today but only 1/4 of the dose and I've been dosing metricide to keep carbon levels high. Lighting is ~5-6 hours/day.

Anything else I should be doing to stop this algae or whatever it is? I'm hoping that it's just from the dying parts of the plants and once the plants start growing in submersed state it will stop.





























Some good news though, the lotus bulb has rooted and seems to be throwing out a stem! Excited to see that.


----------



## redchigh (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks good. I have a bowl scape I'm working on too (actually a plastic jar...)

Ill post a thread when my plants get established. If you get a close-up of the mystery plant, I can try to id it..


----------



## Darles Chickens (Jan 13, 2015)

Cool! I was able to train a red tiger lotus to grow prostrate. Took a full year of pinching off tall stems, but it finally gave up


----------



## jumpzakjump (Jun 15, 2015)

Darles Chickens said:


> Cool! I was able to train a red tiger lotus to grow prostrate. Took a full year of pinching off tall stems, but it finally gave up


Sweet! So it does work then!:grin2: I would like for this tank to last a long while so we'll see if this lotus can be trained as well :nerd:

As a side note the algae has seemingly subsided. Raised the light up a good 12" above the water and gave it a good dose of metricide. The leftover algae is falling off the plants and is easily cleaned off the glass. The plants are growing once again after being submerged..poor plants don't know what is going on 

Ammonia levels are reading very low, which is unexpected because I know the aquasoil amazonia leaches ammonia..maybe the dry start helped move it along a bit.


----------

